# Prowler life



## sun5000 (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi i just found this fourm while tring to find service manuals for my 70's-ish fleetwood prowler (22' i belive) travel trailer, and its duo-therm LP furnace/water heater? I bought it without a title from a friend, and i also would like to know where the VIN would be located. also, the tolit, and how it works. plz someone help.
One more question....Prowler was a Fleetwood company, but Fleetwood went under...who owns/manufacters Prowlers now.


----------

